# Help with BQ23-7



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm in need of some help on a new project. I'm building an HO scale BQ23-7. What horns were used by Seaboard on the diesels?


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I also need some help finding a few detail parts as well.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Tyco

Don't know if you can get a clean answer to your quest
but here's an interesting discussion of Seaboard loco
horns.

http://www.trainlife.com/articles/689/seaboard-air-line-e7-s

Going to the Florida Train fair in Deland next weekend?

Don


----------

